

RSA encryption cracked by carefully starving CPU of electricity - paran
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/09/1024-bit-rsa-encryption-cracked-by-carefully-starving-cpu-of-ele/

======
DarkShikari
_until RSA hopefully fixes the flaw_

I cannot comprehend the confusion of ideas necessary to generate this phrase.

------
mquander
Can't you find a real link next time, instead of this content-free blogspam?
Here, I did it for you:

[http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~valeria/research/publications/DAT...](http://www.eecs.umich.edu/~valeria/research/publications/DATE10RSA.pdf)

By the way, this is from a year ago.

~~~
jsdalton
A link to a PDF of a research document with an obtuse abstract, versus a
quick, readable summary published on one of the industry's leading tech
publications?

I'll take the latter, thank you.

~~~
Xk
> industry's leading tech publications

I hope you're joking. Sometimes, sure, they're good. But that article is ...
I'll hold my tongue. They're making it out to be some amazing feat. While I
don't want to take away from the authors who I'm sure are great researchers,
this is nothing new. And then there's the part where they suggest RSA fix it,
and that's just something else.

~~~
jsdalton
It _is_ one of the industry's leading tech publications:
<http://www.techmeme.com/lb> ... though I do agree, this article is pretty
crappy, as some others have pointed out.

I mostly just disagree with the parent's assertion that a short summary of a
research paper posted on a major publication qualifies as "blog spam" or that
the original poster had some kind of obligation to track down the source
paper. Sometimes a tl;dr version is just what the doctor ordered.

------
devicenull
If you have physical access to the server, it's already screwed. This is
hardly "cracking" RSA encryption.

